# Tea or coffee?



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

hahaaa you got it :wink:


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

I voted tea because coffee causes headaches and it seems like a heavy drink. Tea refreshes me. I am a green tea person.


----------



## magi83 (Sep 25, 2012)

There seems to be a common conception that coffee is bad for you but recent research seems to suggest otherwise. It probably isn't advisable to quaff half a dozen cups a day due to the caffeine content but otherwise I personally have no health concerns regarding my coffee consumption.


----------



## SnootchieBootchie (Dec 26, 2012)

I prefer the taste of tea, but I find coffee to be more beneficial when working long hours, getting up early etc...


----------



## Nornocci (Dec 31, 2012)

I prefer coffee highly over tea. It tastes delicious, is well caffeinated, and feels like it warms you up better than tea. Coffee also has a fantastic variety of brewing methods. French press, moka (italian stovetop), espresso, drip, turkish, cold brew (I don't like cold brew but it's still an option), etc... I do prefer peppermint tea when I'm sick though.


----------



## Different (Jan 3, 2013)

Tea; I'm most familiar with it


----------



## celestialelixir (Dec 30, 2012)

I enjoy both equally as much, but the difference is I can actually go a day without drinking tea.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

Coffee and milk bitches!

That's how the high rollers do it, do it

*I refuse to vote until latte is an option. This poll is completely inaccurate!


----------



## Chell (Dec 25, 2009)

Coffee.
I don't think it's as poetic as tea. But I like the taste, so what can I say.
Although I don't really care for either and prefer soda or lemonade anyway.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

I generally stay away from coffee because I am very sensitive to high doses of caffeine, and the tea I typically drink has far less caffeine than an average coffee. As far as taste is concerned, I do prefer tea over coffee in general. I especially like Thai black tea.


----------



## furby959 (Jan 5, 2013)

i love them both so much but i'll probably go with coffee because you can mess tea up easily and when its watery its no good


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Both. Depends upon my mood.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Oct 3, 2012)

Adespota said:


> Hot chocolate is serious business, people!


I agree with you on that! haha I love hot chocolate too.

But between coffee and tea, hmm I can't choose between them cause I love drinking both


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LoonyLovegood said:


> I agree with you on that! haha I love hot chocolate too.
> 
> But between coffee and tea, hmm I can't choose between them cause I love drinking both


 @Adespota

I was inspired. I made myself some hot chocolate.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Oct 3, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @_Adespota_
> 
> I was inspired. I made myself some hot chocolate.


lol me too! haha I'm almost done with a cup  all these talk about hot chocolate made me crave for some haha


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Coffee. I find regular orange pekoe to be kind of bitter, or it makes a weird flavor sensation at like the back of my tongue or something and I don't like it.  In general I find tea to just be less flavourful than coffee. Watery. I like herbal teas, though, chai and peppermint and chamomile. And there's a few really nice tea houses near my university that I go to with a good friend of mine, where you can go in and smell like hundreds of different herbal teas. It's like crack. I like smelling tea more than I like drinking it.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

I really couldn't choose one over the other. I drink both every single day and would be equally annoyed about the loss of either.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Tea <333333


----------



## Aesc (Dec 30, 2012)

*Tea* 
Coffee tastes like ash to me >.<


----------



## Jman Ninja (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree, my want of coffee or tea changes depending on my mood. But I usually drink coffee at the appropriate time to drink coffee, in the morning. I don't drink it often because I usually don't exist in the morning, lol. I drink tea almost daily on the fact that coffee keeps you sugar crazy, and i'm already crazy enough as it is, while tea is closer to water and won't affect you as much (in my opinion).


----------

